# Nute sediment



## EYORE (Aug 31, 2015)

This is what i sent to manufacturer ,got no reply. 


" I  have been using this product for over 1 yr and 6-8 wks ago I found that the bottom of container was full off a white solid.I emptied into a blender and blended it,put back in container and now it is getting soilid in bottom again.
  Is this normal,what is it ,what can I do besides blend it everytime ? "




That was bloom and now veg is the same.no exp date,been using it for 1  1/2 yr or so.

Any fix other than buy diff brand ? Not mentioning brand because it maybe norm.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2015)

If you are using Earth Juice it is very common.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 31, 2015)

That almost sounds to me like the nutrient is very old and some of the chemicals have bound up with each other and precipitated out of the solution. Probably calcium, magnesium and whatever other elements that have bound up with them. If that is the case, that nute is worthless. I would take it back to the place it was bought and show them, and ask to see some other of the same product to see if it is the same way. 

Also, I would look for a manufacture date. To me, I wouldn't trust a nutrient solution that has that kind of sediment in the bottom, unless it is specifically an non-chelated organic heavy solution.


----------



## EYORE (Sep 1, 2015)

I guess I will start over w/new nutes.Wish they sold smaller amounts.
                                       thnx


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2015)

Do you use synthetic nutes? If you use organics you can get by with using dry nutes.  I quit using liquids when that happened to mine..


----------



## EYORE (Sep 3, 2015)

Found this on a nute site "may develop sugar crystal deposits which will not alter the effectiveness of the products."


----------



## zem (Sep 3, 2015)

if it is for hydro then the sediments are a result of precipitating chemicals. we still dont know whether you are hydro soil synthetic organic? what is the brand of the fert?


----------



## EYORE (Sep 5, 2015)

It is soil grow.I am referring to the nutes while still in container,not during use."Not mentioning brand because it maybe norm."
Hope this is a little clearer.


----------

